# iis und smtp



## Luda (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ich habe den iis auf meinem server installiert(win2k Server) das mailverzeichnis mailroot ist ebenfalls vorhanden. aber in den diensten finde ich den smtp dienst nicht. was muss ich tun
mfg 
luda


----------



## olma (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Luda _
> *Hallo ich habe den iis auf meinem server installiert(win2k Server) das mailverzeichnis mailroot ist ebenfalls vorhanden. aber in den diensten finde ich den smtp dienst nicht. was muss ich tun
> mfg
> luda *


Mir ist neu, daß man den IIS für SMTP benutzen kann.
Ich habe in der 4ma einen w2k-Server mit Exchange laufen, der macht dann SMTP. Für den Exchange muß allerdings der IIS installiert sein.


----------

